# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Թլպատում

## Windows 7

Շատ ման եկա այդ թեման,բայց  չգտնելով գրում եմ այստեղ.
Մեզ հետաքրքիր է Բժշկագիտության տեսանկյունից՝ արդյոթ օգտակար է՞ թլպատությունը,որպես հակավարակային միջոց.
Մենք կարող էինք գուգլ փնտրումով ստանալ սույն հարցի պատասխանը,ցավոք սրտի Հայ իրականության մեջ նման թեմա չէ շոշափվել,բացի Ազգային Ժողովից.
Արդ հայցում եմ Ադմինիստրատորի ներողամտությունը,սույն թեման կարելի է փագել,*եթե երկու օվա մեջ՝ մինիմում  տաս գրառում չլինի.*
Հարգանքներս.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոչ, օգտակար չէ: Դրա մասին շատ էր խոսում ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող մանկական հոգեբույժ Արթուր Պողոսյանը: Կարելի ա վիդեոներ գտնել:

----------

Moonwalker (11.01.2013), Rhayader (13.01.2013)

----------


## Windows 7

> Ոչ, օգտակար չէ: Դրա մասին շատ էր խոսում ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող մանկական հոգեբույժ Արթուր Պողոսյանը: Կարելի ա վիդեոներ գտնել:


Շնորհակալություն,ես այն Յութուբով կունկընդրեմ,կարող էի թեման ստեղծելու փոխարեն,պարզապես հարցնեի,ինձ հետաքրքիր է Ակումբցիների նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիների  կարծիքը ու ընտրությունը. :Smile:  Կարող ե՞ք հղում տալ՝,կամ ի՞նչու օգտակար չէ.

----------


## Windows 7

Այո,բայց ցանկալի չէ, 100.00%
սա ընդհանուր կարծիքն ա.

----------


## Rhayader

Ասում են՝ հա: Դատելով նրանից, թե ովքեր են ասում՝ չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ լինեն:

----------

Freeman (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013), VisTolog (12.01.2013), Աթեիստ (12.01.2013), Ձայնալար (12.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմա մի քիչ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու օգտակար չի:

Ուրեմն նորածնի թլիպն ամրացած ա առնանդամի գլխիկին ու ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի բացել, որովհետև ինֆեկցիայի բուն ա: Թե՛ թլպատումը, թե՛ ըստ ծնողների հիգիենիկ նպատակներով թլիպը բարձրացնելն ու լվանալը պայմաններ են ստեղծում, որ բորբոքում, ֆիմոզ կամ պարաֆիմոզ առաջանա: 

Թլիպը պետք ա բացի մի-միայն երեխան ինքը, երբ սկսի ինքն իրեն ուսումնասիրել ու երբ բավական ամուր կլինի իմունիտետը, որ բակտերիաները չկարողանան էդ կողմերում պար գալ:

----------

boooooooom (12.01.2013), Freeman (12.01.2013), keyboard (12.01.2013), Lion (13.01.2013), Rammstein (12.01.2013), Rhayader (12.01.2013), Tig (13.01.2013), VisTolog (12.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2013), Տրիբուն (12.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Ոչ ու ոչ էլ ցանկալի ա տարբերակ չկա՞ հարցմանը  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (12.01.2013), Rhayader (12.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.01.2013), VisTolog (12.01.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա մի քիչ բացատրեմ, թե ինչու օգտակար չի:
> 
> Ուրեմն նորածնի թլիպն ամրացած ա առնանդամի գլխիկին ու ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի բացել, որովհետև ինֆեկցիայի բուն ա: Թե՛ թլպատումը, թե՛ ըստ ծնողների հիգիենիկ նպատակներով թլիպը բարձրացնելն ու լվանալը պայմաններ են ստեղծում, որ բորբոքում, ֆիմոզ կամ պարաֆիմոզ առաջանա: 
> 
> Թլիպը պետք ա բացի մի-միայն երեխան ինքը, երբ սկսի ինքն իրեն ուսումնասիրել ու երբ բավական ամուր կլինի իմունիտետը, որ բակտերիաները չկարողանան էդ կողմերում պար գալ:


Սպասի, սպասի: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, որ ընդհանրապես առնանդամը լվալ պետք է միայն դրսի՞ց  :Shok:  Ու մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպասի, սպասի: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, որ ընդհանրապես առնանդամը լվալ պետք է միայն դրսի՞ց  Ու մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան:


Մինչև էն տարիքը, երբ երեխան սկսի հետաքրքրվել իր առնանդամով ու հետաքրքրությունից ինքը բացի գլխիկը:

----------

Rhayader (13.01.2013)

----------


## shatboyov

Ես մի կենսաբույժ գիտեմ, բավականին մեծ հեղինակություն ա վայելում: Երբ իր մոտ նորածին երեխաների են բերում բուժելու, տարբեր հիվանդություններով, անկախ նրանից, թե երեխաները ինչ ախտորոշում ունեն, նա թլպատում ա նրանց ու պատժառաբանում ա, որ չթլպատված երեխաների մոտ միզասեռական հիվանդություններ ա առաջանում: Ես հավատում եմ, որովհետև շատ եմ տեսել, որ նորածինների ծնողները շատ գոհ էին այդ կնոջ բուժման արդյունքից ու խորհուրդներից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի կենսաբույժ գիտեմ, բավականին մեծ հեղինակություն ա վայելում: Երբ իր մոտ նորածին երեխաների են բերում բուժելու, տարբեր հիվանդություններով, անկախ նրանից, թե երեխաները ինչ ախտորոշում ունեն, նա թլպատում ա նրանց ու պատժառաբանում ա, որ չթլպատված երեխաների մոտ միզասեռական հիվանդություններ ա առաջանում: Ես հավատում եմ, որովհետև շատ եմ տեսել, որ նորածինների ծնողները շատ գոհ էին այդ կնոջ բուժման արդյունքից ու խորհուրդներից:


Կենսաբույժը ո՞րն էր:

Շատ սխալ բան ա ասում: Տենց բան չկա, միֆ ա:

----------

Rhayader (13.01.2013)

----------


## shatboyov

Էդ բուսաբույժն ա, որ առանց դեղորայքի ա բուժում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ բուսաբույժն ա, որ առանց դեղորայքի ա բուժում:


պարզ ա  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (13.01.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> Մինչև էն տարիքը, երբ երեխան սկսի հետաքրքրվել իր առնանդամով ու հետաքրքրությունից ինքը բացի գլխիկը:


Հետաքրքիր է, դա տեսական գիտելիքների վրա հիմնվելով ես ասում, թ՞է պռակտիկ:
Իսկ պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թէ ինչքան մեզից առաջացած աղ կարող է կուտակվել այդտեղ:
Մտեք ցանկացած մանկական հիվանդանոց, տեսեք թէ օրեկան քանի մինիվիրահատություն են անում, թլիպի վրա կտրվածք են անում, որպեսզի հեշտ հետ գա:
Ինձ հանդիպած բոլոր բժիշկները միաբերան ասում են, որ ամեն լողանալուց պարտադիր պետք է լվացվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է, դա տեսական գիտելիքների վրա հիմնվելով ես ասում, թ՞է պռակտիկ:
> Իսկ պատկերացնու՞մ ես, թէ ինչքան մեզից առաջացած աղ կարող է կուտակվել այդտեղ:
> Մտեք ցանկացած մանկական հիվանդանոց, տեսեք թէ օրեկան քանի մինիվիրահատություն են անում, թլիպի վրա կտրվածք են անում, որպեսզի հեշտ հետ գա:
> Ինձ հանդիպած բոլոր բժիշկները միաբերան ասում են, որ ամեն լողանալուց պարտադիր պետք է լվացվի:


Պրակտիկ գիտելիքների հիման վրա եմ ասում: Եթե երեխան ճիշտ սնունդ ու հիգիենա ունենա, ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չի լինի էնտեղ: Ու այո, թլպատում պետք ա անել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ բժշկական ցուցում կա: Բայց հենց պրակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, որ թլպատելուց ավելի շատ ա խնդիր լինում, քան չթլպատելուց:

----------

Bruno (13.01.2013), Rhayader (13.01.2013), shatboyov (13.01.2013)

----------


## Bruno

Ասածս թլպատմանը չէր վերաբերվում, ասածս վերաբերվում էր թլիպի հետ չքաշելուն ու չլվանալուն:
Շատ ծնողներ քո նման են մտածում ու չեն լվանում ու հետ չեն քաշում, որից առաջանում ա կպումներ, դժվարամիզություն ու աղերից բորբոքում: Որը բերում է շատ ավելի բարդ վիրահատությունների:

----------

keyboard (13.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> պարզ ա


Սիսեռ դոմփողներից

----------


## Artgeo

> Մինչև էն տարիքը, երբ երեխան սկսի հետաքրքրվել իր առնանդամով ու հետաքրքրությունից ինքը բացի գլխիկը:


Բյուր, բայց «էդ տարիքը» նենց տարբեր ա...

----------

keyboard (13.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

ոնց բնությունը ստեղծել ա, տենց էլ ճիշտն ա  :Hi:  պրոբլեմի դեպքում նոր կարելի ա դիմել միջամտության  :Ok:

----------

Freeman (13.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, ես դեպք գիտեմ, որ այդպես չբացել չլվանալուց երեխայի մոտ առհասարակ փակվել էր և անգամ միզելու հետ խնդիր կար ու ասեմ շատ կան տենց դեպքեր:
Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ մուսուլմանները հիմար են ու էդ միջոցով համ հիգենիկ համ կենդանական շատ բաներ բացառում են:

----------

Bruno (13.01.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բյուր, ես դեպք գիտեմ, որ այդպես չբացել չլվանալուց երեխայի մոտ առհասարակ փակվել էր և անգամ միզելու հետ խնդիր կար ու ասեմ շատ կան տենց դեպքեր:
> Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ մուսուլմանները հիմար են ու էդ միջոցով համ հիգենիկ համ կենդանական շատ բաներ բացառում են:


Կենդանական ինչե՞ր են բացառում:  :Think: 

Հիմար լինել-չլինելու մասին ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա խոսելը, երբ խոսքը գնում ա ինչ-որ սովորույթի մասին:

----------

erexa (14.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Կենդանական ինչե՞ր են բացառում: 
> 
> Հիմար լինել-չլինելու մասին ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա խոսելը, երբ խոսքը գնում ա ինչ-որ սովորույթի մասին:


Էդ սովորույթը ունի իրա հիմնավորումները, օրինակ` էդ կենդանականը հիմնավորվում ա նրանով, որ թլիփը շատ զգայուն ա ու տղամարդուն ավելի դյուրագրգիրռ ա սարքում և նման այլ բաներ, իսկ հիգինեյի մասին արդեն շատ խոսվել ա էս թեմայում էլ չմանրամասնեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կենդանական ինչե՞ր են բացառում: 
> 
> Հիմար լինել-չլինելու մասին ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա խոսելը, երբ խոսքը գնում ա ինչ-որ սովորույթի մասին:


Սեքսից հաճույք չստանաս, մուսուլմանների մոտ հաճույքը մեղք ա: Քրիստոնյաների մոտ էլ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էդ սովորույթը ունի իրա հիմնավորումները, օրինակ` էդ կենդանականը հիմնավորվում ա նրանով, որ թլիփը շատ զգայուն ա ու տղամարդուն ավելի դյուրագրգիրռ ա սարքում և նման այլ բաներ, իսկ հիգինեյի մասին արդեն շատ խոսվել ա էս թեմայում էլ չմանրամասնեմ:


Քիբորդ, եթե բժիշկը, պրակտիկայի վրա հիմնվելով ասում ա, որ թլպատելուց առաջացած խնդիրներն ավելի շատ են լինում, քան չթլպատելուցը, ապա իմ համար արդեն էական չի, թե էդ սովորույթը ինչ հիմնավորում ա ունեցել:

Զգայուն դառնալը հիմնավորում չեմ կարող համարել: Մարդը տենց ա ստեղծված: Պետք ա արհեստականորեն զգայութնությունը պակասացնե՞լ:  :Blink:

----------

erexa (14.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սեքսից հաճույք չստանաս, մուսուլմանների մոտ հաճույքը մեղք ա: Քրիստոնյաների մոտ էլ:


Քրիստոնեության մեջ ո՛չ սեքսով զբաղվելն ա արգելվում, ո՛չ էլ թլպատվելու պարտադրանք կա: Ու ընդհանրապես, քրիստոնյաները ի՞նչ կապ ունեն թլպատման թեմայի հետ:

----------

erexa (14.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Քիբորդ, եթե բժիշկը, պրակտիկայի վրա հիմնվելով ասում ա, որ թլպատելուց առաջացած խնդիրներն ավելի շատ են լինում, քան չթլպատելուցը, ապա իմ համար արդեն էական չի, թե էդ սովորույթը ինչ հիմնավորում ա ունեցել:
> 
> Զգայուն դառնալը հիմնավորում չեմ կարող համարել: Մարդը տենց ա ստեղծված: Պետք ա արհեստականորեն զգայութնությունը պակասացնե՞լ:



Մի հատ էս կարդա


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Опасно ли обрезание? Не очень
Конечно, существуют некоторые риски проведения обрезания. У *одного из ста* младенцев бывает короткое кровотечение или попадает инфекция, но это легко лечится. Серьезные ошибки, такие как отрезание ствола пениса, случаются очень редко, *смертные случаи бывают в 1 из 500 тысяч* случаев, что делает данную операцию самой безопасной.


Իսկ լրվ հոդվածը կարդա ստեղ 

Էս թվերով ատամնաբուժի մոտ գնալը ավելի վտանգավորա քան թլպատումը  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասածս թլպատմանը չէր վերաբերվում, ասածս վերաբերվում էր թլիպի հետ չքաշելուն ու չլվանալուն:
> Շատ ծնողներ քո նման են մտածում ու չեն լվանում ու հետ չեն քաշում, որից առաջանում ա կպումներ, դժվարամիզություն ու աղերից բորբոքում: Որը բերում է շատ ավելի բարդ վիրահատությունների:


Որովհետև էդ ծնողներն ինչ-որ ուրիշ բան են սխալ արել: Գիտե՞ս, որ թլիպը կպած ա առնանդամին, ու հետ քաշումն արդեն տրավմա ա, կարա նույնիսկ վերք առաջանա: Գիտե՞ս, որ թլիպի տակ հատուկ նյութ ա արտադրվում, որը պաշտպանում ա վարակներից, իսկ երբ հետ են քաշում ու մաքրում, էդ նյութն էլ չի լինում ու բորբոքման լուրջ պատճառ ա դառնում: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչքան շատ ծնողներ են իրանց էրեխեքին էդ օրը գցել, որովհետև թլիպը հետ են քաշել:




> Բյուր, բայց «էդ տարիքը» նենց տարբեր ա...


Հա Արթ, տարբեր ա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (13.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ մոռացա ասել: Թլպատելուց հաճախ պատահում ա, որ առնանդամը վնասում են: Ու էդ երեխան էլ չի կարա տղա մեծանա: Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք դա ինչ ա նշանակում: Սկսում են էրեխուն որպես աղջիկ մեծացնել, նա մեծանում ու ջոկում ա, որ իրա հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի: Դեպրեսիա, ինքնասպանություն: Խոսքը բնավ Հայաստանի մասին չի: Նման դեպքեր լինում են ԱՄՆ-ում ու Կանադայում:

----------


## shatboyov

Դու մանկաբու՞յժ ես

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես մի կենսաբույժ գիտեմ, բավականին մեծ հեղինակություն ա վայելում: Երբ իր մոտ նորածին երեխաների են բերում բուժելու, տարբեր հիվանդություններով, անկախ նրանից, թե երեխաները ինչ ախտորոշում ունեն, նա թլպատում ա նրանց ու պատժառաբանում ա, որ չթլպատված երեխաների մոտ միզասեռական հիվանդություններ ա առաջանում: Ես հավատում եմ, որովհետև շատ եմ տեսել, որ նորածինների ծնողները շատ գոհ էին այդ կնոջ բուժման արդյունքից ու խորհուրդներից:


Իսկ էդ կնիկը իր մոտ գնացողների ատամները չի՞ քաշում, թե մարդ ես, կարող ա հետո մոտները կարիես առաջանա, կամ կույրաղիքը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա բորբոքվի, կամ նշագեղձերը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա անգինա ընկնի: Եթե հիվանդություն չկա, չի կարելի վիրահատական կանխարգելիչ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել:

----------

Freeman (13.01.2013), Quyr Qery (07.03.2013), Rammstein (13.01.2013), Rhayader (13.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (13.01.2013), Տրիբուն (15.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ էդ կնիկը իր մոտ գնացողների ատամները չի՞ քաշում, թե մարդ ես, կարող ա հետո մոտները կարիես առաջանա, կամ կույրաղիքը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա բորբոքվի, կամ նշագեղձերը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա անգինա ընկնի: Եթե հիվանդություն չկա, չի կարելի վիրահատական կանխարգելիչ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել:


էտ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի անդամահատեր, ոչ թե թլպատեր  :Crazy:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու մանկաբու՞յժ ես


Չէ, բայց բժշկի դիպլոմ ստացող ցանկացած անձ սենց տարրական բաներն իմանում ա, էդ թվում՝ ես: 




> Իսկ էդ կնիկը իր մոտ գնացողների ատամները չի՞ քաշում, թե մարդ ես, կարող ա հետո մոտները կարիես առաջանա, կամ կույրաղիքը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա բորբոքվի, կամ նշագեղձերը չի՞ հանում, թե հետո կարող ա անգինա ընկնի: Եթե հիվանդություն չկա, չի կարելի վիրահատական կանխարգելիչ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել:


Այ, Ռուֆը շատ լավ ասեց  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (14.01.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Այո, թլպատումը կարող է զգալիորեն նվազեցնել հետագա հիվանդությունների՝ ՁԻԱՀ-ի, առնանդամի քաղցկեղի ևն, հավանականությունը: Էդ մասին կա ստույգ վիճակագրություն:

ՈՒ հարցում կազմելը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չէ. նման հարցերը քվեարկությամբ չեն որոշվում:

----------

keyboard (14.01.2013), shatboyov (14.01.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այո, թլպատումը կարող է *զգալիորեն* նվազեցնել հետագա հիվանդությունների՝ ՁԻԱՀ-ի, առնանդամի քաղցկեղի ևն, հավանականությունը: Էդ մասին կա *ստույգ վիճակագրություն*:
> 
> ՈՒ հարցում կազմելը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չէ. նման հարցերը քվեարկությամբ չեն որոշվում:


Փրուֆլինք խնդրում եմ:

----------

Rhayader (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.01.2013), VisTolog (15.01.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

ՁԻԱՀ ի դեմ թլպատման պայքարի մասին ավելի մանրամասն  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (15.01.2013), VisTolog (15.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Ձիահ-ի կամ Միավ-ի ռիսկերի նվազեցման մասին ես էլ եմ կարդացել ու իմ մի քանի գրառում վերև հղում արած հոդվածում դրա մասին խոսվում ա:
Ինչպես նաև արգանդի վզիկի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունն ա նվազեցնում կանանց մոտ:
Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց որքան կարդալուց հասկացա, թլիփի տակ կուտակվող  ամեն ինչը լավ միջավայր ա առաջացնում նշված հիվանդությունների զարգացումը խթանող բացիլներ են մանրեներ են ինչ են դրանց համար:
Ես հակված եմ դրան հավատալու, քանի որ անգամ թլպատմանը դեմ խոսոեղներից կարելի է նման բան լսել:
Բայց ստեղ թեման շեղվել ա ոնց որ դրան գումարած հնարավորա, որ ճիշտ չենք հասկացել թեմայի նպատակը:
Եթե թլպատումը անում են անչափահասին ու իրա կամքին հակառակ, ես ինքս դեմ եմ, բայց եթե դա անում ա չափահաս մարդը, իր կամքով ու իր հիգինեայի համար, ես վստահ եմ, որ հիգենայի համար դա շատ կարևոր ու պիտանի բանա: Մանավանդ հիմիկվա բանակի ու մարդկանց անտեղյակության պայմաններում, երբ չափահաս ու գիտակից մարդը էնքան ինֆորմացիայի չի տիրապետում, որ անձնական հիգենան պաշտպանի:
Շաբաթը մեկ ա լողանում կամ լվացվում:

----------


## shatboyov

Հա տենց բաներ էլ ա անում  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  բայց եթե լուրջ, ասեմ, որ հասկանում եմ ձեր արձագանքը, ինքս էլ տենց անլուրջ կվերաբերվեյի, եթե ուղղակի տեսած չլինեյի բազմաթիվ բուժված նորածինների: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա այն մտքին, թե հիվանդություն չկա ուստի պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, նա ասում ա, միևնույն ա չթլպատված լինելը հետագայում կհանգեցնի միզասեռական հիվանդությունների:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ձիահ-ի կամ Միավ-ի ռիսկերի նվազեցման մասին ես էլ եմ կարդացել ու իմ մի քանի գրառում վերև հղում արած հոդվածում դրա մասին խոսվում ա:
> Ինչպես նաև արգանդի վզիկի քաղցկեղի հավանականությունն ա նվազեցնում կանանց մոտ:
> Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց որքան կարդալուց հասկացա, թլիփի տակ կուտակվող  ամեն ինչը լավ միջավայր ա առաջացնում նշված հիվանդությունների զարգացումը խթանող բացիլներ են մանրեներ են ինչ են դրանց համար:
> Ես հակված եմ դրան հավատալու, քանի որ անգամ թլպատմանը դեմ խոսոեղներից կարելի է նման բան լսել:
> Բայց ստեղ թեման շեղվել ա ոնց որ դրան գումարած հնարավորա, որ ճիշտ չենք հասկացել թեմայի նպատակը:
> Եթե թլպատումը անում են անչափահասին ու իրա կամքին հակառակ, ես ինքս դեմ եմ, բայց եթե դա անում ա չափահաս մարդը, իր կամքով ու իր հիգինեայի համար, ես վստահ եմ, որ հիգենայի համար դա շատ կարևոր ու պիտանի բանա: Մանավանդ հիմիկվա բանակի ու մարդկանց անտեղյակության պայմաններում, երբ չափահաս ու գիտակից մարդը էնքան ինֆորմացիայի չի տիրապետում, որ անձնական հիգենան պաշտպանի:
> Շաբաթը մեկ ա լողանում կամ լվացվում:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, քո գրածները նախընտրում եմ շրջանցել, այդպիսիքի արժեքի բացակայության պատճառով, բայց չդիմացա: ՄԻԱՎ-ի հարուցիչը վիրուսային բնույթ ունի, այն զարգացման միջավայրի կարիք չունի, իսկ նման «վիրահատությունն» իր էությամբ բավականին լավ միջոց է, ասենք, գործիքներից հեպատիտ-c կամ նույն ՄԻԱՎ վարակվելու համար, նամանավանդ եթե թլպատումը հիվանդանոցում չի իրականացվել: Բայց դե ինչ ասեմ, դու համարում ես, որ սեռական ցանկության ու զգայականության նվազումը թլպատումից հետո դրական երևույթ է: Լավ, լավ, չխանգարեմ :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա տենց բաներ էլ ա անում  բայց եթե լուրջ, ասեմ, որ հասկանում եմ ձեր արձագանքը, ինքս էլ տենց անլուրջ կվերաբերվեյի, եթե ուղղակի տեսած չլինեյի բազմաթիվ բուժված նորածինների: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա այն մտքին, թե հիվանդություն չկա ուստի պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, նա ասում ա, միևնույն ա չթլպատված լինելը հետագայում կհանգեցնի միզասեռական հիվանդությունների:


Շատբոյով, ո՞նց ես տեսել բազմաթիվ բուժված նորածինների: Հիմա իմ հերթն ա հարցնելու՝ դու բժի՞շկ ես (գիտեմ, որ չէ): Ռայը վերևում արդեն մի քանի ռիսկի մասին գրեց, ես էլ եմ գրել: Սրանք առնվազն կենսաբանության ու բժշկագիտության տրամաբանությամբ հիմնավորվող փաստարկներ են, իսկ թլպատման կողմնակիցները մենակ ինչ-որ վիճակագրությունից են խոսում, ոչ մի տրամաբանական հիմնավորում չեն բերում, ոչ էլ գոնե վիճակագրական թվեր, որ հավատանք:

----------

Rhayader (15.01.2013), VisTolog (15.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա տենց բաներ էլ ա անում  բայց եթե լուրջ, ասեմ, որ հասկանում եմ ձեր արձագանքը, ինքս էլ տենց անլուրջ կվերաբերվեյի, եթե ուղղակի տեսած չլինեյի բազմաթիվ բուժված նորածինների: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա այն մտքին, թե հիվանդություն չկա ուստի պետք չէ ոչինչ անել, նա ասում ա, միևնույն ա չթլպատված լինելը հետագայում կհանգեցնի միզասեռական հիվանդությունների:


Մի քանի հազար տարի թլպատվում էին միայն հրեաներն ու մահմեդականները, մեծ մասամբ: Ու մի քանի աֆրիկական ցեղ: Ու՞ր է վիճակագրությունը, որ հրեաները միզասեռական հիվանդություններով ավելի հազվադեպ են տառապել, քան այլ ազգերը:

Կոնկրետ սեռական հիվանդությունների համար, ահա վիճակագրություն ըստ տարածաշրջանների.
http://www.avert.org/std-statistics.htm

Տեսնում ենք, որ մերձսահարյան Աֆրիկայի մեծ մասամբ մահմեդական բնակչության 269 մլն. սեռահասուն մարդուն ընկնում է 32 մլն. սեռավարակ կրող մարդ: Հս. Ամերիկայում, որտեղ առը թե առանց ծնողի հատուկ պահանջի երեխային կթլպատեն, ու ով հակառակն է պնդում, կամ խաբված է, կամ ստում է, 156 մլն. սեռահասուն մարդուն ընկնում է ընդամենը 3 մլն. սեռավարակ կրող մարդ: Ինչից հետևություն՝ պահպանակը ինքնախեղումից ավելի լավ միջոց է սեռավարակների դեմ: Ու վերջ:

----------

shatboyov (16.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.01.2013), VisTolog (15.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այո, թլպատումը կարող է զգալիորեն նվազեցնել հետագա հիվանդությունների՝ ՁԻԱՀ-ի, առնանդամի քաղցկեղի ևն, հավանականությունը: Էդ մասին կա ստույգ վիճակագրություն:
> 
> ՈՒ հարցում կազմելը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չէ. նման հարցերը քվեարկությամբ չեն որոշվում:


Իսկ պատահաբար գեմառոյ չի՞ բուժում:

----------

VisTolog (15.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Թլպատության կարիք որ չլինի, էդ անդերը լվացեք ժամանակին: Չլվանալու դեպքում էլ ամենաշատը թեթև բորբոքում ունենաք կամ սնկային հիվանդություն, բայց հաստատ ոչ ՁԻԱՀ կամ սիֆիլիս կամ ռակ: Պարզապես մարդիկ կան՝ սիրում են գեղեցիկ հնչող ախմախ գաղափարներով տառապել, ու ուրիշների մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար սրան-նրան բարդ բառերով վախեցնել ու տակից դուրս գալ, ասելով՝ ես բժիշկ չեմ, ամեն ինչ չեմ հասկանում, բայց որտեղ կարդացել եմ, խելոք մարդ էր գրել:

----------

VisTolog (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (15.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն, թլպատման կողմնակիցների գործը ես արեցի ու գտա սա: 

Հիմա առաջին հայացքից խոստումնալից ա թվում, բայց.
1. Հետերոսեքսուալ մշտական պարտնյոր ունեցողները սենց թե նենց ՄԻԱՎ-ի ռիսկի խումբ չեն կազմում
2. Հիվանդ կնոջից առողջ տղամարդուն վիրուսի փոխանցման հավանականությունը 0.01% ա: Ասենք թե թլպատումը նվազեցնում ա էդ հավանականությունը, սարքում ա 0.005%: Ինչ-որ բան փոխվե՞ց: Դրա համար արժե՞ մի հատ էլ ՄԻԱՎ-ով, պլյուս այլ հիվանդություններ վարակելու, առնանդամը վնասելու, ստից վարակների նկատմամբ զգայուն դարձնելու ռիսկի միջով անցնել, ինչ ա թե հիվանդ կնոջից վարակվելու հավանականությունը 0.01%-ից պիտի իջնի:

----------

VisTolog (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (15.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ հիմա իրոք գնամ: Տնաշեն, թեմա են բացել՝ անդերի ծերից կտրել, թե չկտրել: Քիչ է մնում էդ անդերը կտրեք, դրեք բուռը, դարդ շինեք, ասած Սերգեյ Դանիելյանը:

----------

Artgeo (15.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.01.2013), Տրիբուն (15.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Շեքսիպիրը իր պիեսներից մեկում գրել է՝ թլպատել, թե՞ չթլպատել՝ սա է խնդիրը  :Lol2: 
Հուլիոս Կեսարն ասել է...Եկա, տեսա, թլպատեցի  :Lol2: 
Գնա թլպատվի՝ արի սիրեմ  :Lol2: 
և այլն  :LOL:

----------


## Վահե-91

մի թլպատիր, որ չթլպատվես  :LOL: 
ամենալավ պաշտպանությունը, դա թլպատումն է  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Թլիպը պետք ա բացի մի-միայն երեխան ինքը, երբ սկսի ինքն իրեն ուսումնասիրել ու երբ բավական ամուր կլինի իմունիտետը, որ բակտերիաները չկարողանան էդ կողմերում պար գալ:





> Սպասի, սպասի: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, որ ընդհանրապես առնանդամը լվալ պետք է միայն դրսի՞ց  Ու մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան:





> Մինչև էն տարիքը, երբ երեխան սկսի հետաքրքրվել իր առնանդամով ու հետաքրքրությունից ինքը բացի գլխիկը:





> Բյուր, բայց «էդ տարիքը» նենց տարբեր ա...





> Հա Արթ, տարբեր ա


Այ հիմա սկսում եմ հասկանալ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը իմաստուն ա: Մասնավորապես հիշեցի հայկական իրականությունում մեծ տարածում ունեցող, ծնողների խոսքը իրենց փոքրիկ տղային՝ «պուպուլտ ուտեմ»: Սրա նպատակը երեխայի հետաքրքրությունը էդ օրգանի նկատմամբ առաջացնելն է, որը կստիպի իրեն ուսումնասիրել, որպես հետևանք՝ ինքնուրույն բացել գլխիկը: Այլ կերպ ասած տարիքը «նույնացնելու» ժողովրդական մեթոդ է:

----------

Rhayader (15.01.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Փրուֆլինք խնդրում եմ:


Խնդրեմ.
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/gene...HIV_prevalence

http://www.bmj.com/content/320/7249/1592
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19321868
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%...l.pone.0008422
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19850225
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18800244
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15890696




> Ուրեմն, թլպատման կողմնակիցների գործը ես արեցի ու գտա սա:


Ես ոչ կողմնակից եմ, ոչ էլ հակառակորդ, պարզապես փորձում եմ ավելին օբյեկտիվորեն նայել երկու տարբերակներին, հիմնվելով գիտական ինֆորմացիայի վրա:

----------

keyboard (16.01.2013), shatboyov (16.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Խնդրեմ.
> http://www.sciencenews.org/view/gene...HIV_prevalence
> 
> http://www.bmj.com/content/320/7249/1592
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19321868
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info%...l.pone.0008422
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19850225
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18800244
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15890696
> ...


Ապեր, տենց բաներ մի արա, դու բժիշկ չէս ու փորձում ես խելացի երևալ: 
Էդ լինկերը իրանք էլ գիտեն եղբայր, ուղղակի սկզբից խոսացել են դրա դեմ, հիմա պիտի մինչև վերջ առաջ բռթեն, մանավանդ նրանք ովքեր անդերը լվանալու լավ ցուցումներ են տալի, ասա որ տենց լավ ցուցում եք տալի, գործ դրեք գործ արեք, գովազդ բան արեք, ահագին հաճախորդ կունենաք ուղակի չգիտեմ, ես կվստահեմ թե` չէ:
Թեմայում արածս գրառումներով ոչմեկի չեմ վիրավորել, չեմ էլ ցանացել, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի ինձնից հզի մնացած մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են ինքնահաստատվեն իմ հաշվին:
Թլպատմանը դեմ կամ կողմ չեմ, ուղղակի ինֆորմացիայով եմ կիսվում ու նաև փորձում եմ հետևություն անել բոլոր տեսակետներից, հիմա դրա համար ինձ վիրավորում են:
Պետք ա ուղղակի հասկանալ, որ ակումը շիզոֆրենիկանոց չի  :Wink: 
Ասա այ քարայծ, ես քեզ բանա սել էի, որ կախվեցիր էլի էն անդերից:
Մոդերատորներ ու դամինիստրատորներ, դուք թեմայի ընթացքին վաբշե հետևում ե՞ք:
#28 գրառումից հետո թեմայի վերաբերվող ընդամնը 3-4 գրառում կա, ինչի ա թեման դառել զուգարան ու ինչ որ մի այծի գրառումների շտեմարան, որոնք իր կարծիքով մեծ գաղափարներ են արտահայտում:

----------

Bruno (16.01.2013), shatboyov (16.01.2013)

----------


## shatboyov

Արդեն մեկ տարի ա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով առնչվում եմ էդ կնոջ հետ: Հա ճիշտ ես, ես բժիշկ չեմ, ինժեներ եմ  :LOL:   Եվ քանի որ ես միայն տեսել եմ ու չունեմ կոնկրետ փաստեր, որ ձեզ ներկայացնեմ որպես ապացույց, դրա համար ավելի լավ ա չշարունակեմ պնդել իմ տեսակետը:
      Հ.Գ. Ատամի, նշիկների ու կույր աղիքի հեռացումը համեմատել թլպատման հետ, էդքան էլ տեղին չեմ գտնում: Ինչ-որ չափազանցված ա....

----------


## Rhayader

> Արդեն մեկ տարի ա ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով առնչվում եմ էդ կնոջ հետ: Հա ճիշտ ես, ես բժիշկ չեմ, ինժեներ եմ   Եվ քանի որ ես միայն տեսել եմ ու չունեմ կոնկրետ փաստեր, որ ձեզ ներկայացնեմ որպես ապացույց, դրա համար ավելի լավ ա չշարունակեմ պնդել իմ տեսակետը:
>       Հ.Գ. Ատամի, նշիկների ու կույր աղիքի հեռացումը համեմատել թլպատման հետ, էդքան էլ տեղին չեմ գտնում: Ինչ-որ չափազանցված ա....


Դու երևի աղջիկ ես: Եթե որոշ, ասենք, լեռնային էշեր պատրաստ են օբյեկտիվությանը զոհել իրենց համապատասխան բաների համապատասխան բաները, ապա ես իմ Ռիչարդի ամեն միլիմետրը հավասարապես սիրում եմ ու նրան վնաս հասցնելու մասին մտածելիս գենիտալիաներս կուչ են գալիս ու դողում:

----------


## shatboyov

չէ ես աղջիկ չեմ, իսկ դու աղջի՞կ ես  :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

> չէ ես աղջիկ չեմ, իսկ դու աղջի՞կ ես


Ուրեմն ունեցածդ պարզապես գնահատել չգիտես  :Jpit:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Ապեր, տենց բաներ մի արա, դու բժիշկ չէս ու փորձում ես խելացի երևալ: 
> Էդ լինկերը իրանք էլ գիտեն եղբայր, ուղղակի սկզբից խոսացել են դրա դեմ, հիմա պիտի մինչև վերջ առաջ բռթեն, մանավանդ նրանք ովքեր անդերը լվանալու լավ ցուցումներ են տալի, ասա որ տենց լավ ցուցում եք տալի, գործ դրեք գործ արեք, գովազդ բան արեք, ահագին հաճախորդ կունենաք ուղակի չգիտեմ, ես կվստահեմ թե` չէ:
> Թեմայում արածս գրառումներով ոչմեկի չեմ վիրավորել, չեմ էլ ցանացել, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի ինձնից հզի մնացած մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են ինքնահաստատվեն իմ հաշվին:
> Թլպատմանը դեմ կամ կողմ չեմ, ուղղակի ինֆորմացիայով եմ կիսվում ու նաև փորձում եմ հետևություն անել բոլոր տեսակետներից, հիմա դրա համար ինձ վիրավորում են:
> Պետք ա ուղղակի հասկանալ, որ ակումը շիզոֆրենիկանոց չի 
> Ասա այ քարայծ, ես քեզ բանա սել էի, որ կախվեցիր էլի էն անդերից:
> Մոդերատորներ ու դամինիստրատորներ, դուք թեմայի ընթացքին վաբշե հետևում ե՞ք:
> #28 գրառումից հետո թեմայի վերաբերվող ընդամնը 3-4 գրառում կա, ինչի ա թեման դառել զուգարան ու ինչ որ մի այծի գրառումների շտեմարան, որոնք իր կարծիքով մեծ գաղափարներ են արտահայտում:


Հաշվի առնելով էն, որ էդ բլթցնողներից մեծամասնությունն առնչություն չունի կենսաբանության հետ (ի տարբերություն, երևի, միայն ինձ ու strangelittlegirl-ի), դա տարօրինակ կլիներ:  :Sulel: 




> #28 գրառումից հետո թեմայի վերաբերվող ընդամնը 3-4 գրառում կա, ինչի ա թեման դառել զուգարան


Ըհը, ես էլ եմ էդ նկատել ու ոչ միայն էստեղ:

----------


## Cyber

Ժող իսկ թլպատումը ի՞նչ դեր ուներ հին Եգիպտոսում :

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող իսկ թլպատումը ի՞նչ դեր ուներ հին Եգիպտոսում :


Անխելք անասուններ են եղել եգիպտացիք, իրանք իրանց ունեցածը չեն գնահատել, էշ-էշ կտրել քցել են էլի

----------

Bruno (07.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

Դե լավ հո սաղ չեն կտրել , համել չեմ մտածում որ անխելք են եղել

----------


## Դավիթ

> Շեքսիպիրը իր պիեսներից մեկում գրել է՝ թլպատել, թե՞ չթլպատել՝ սա է խնդիրը 
> Հուլիոս Կեսարն ասել է...Եկա, տեսա, թլպատեցի 
> Գնա թլպատվի՝ արի սիրեմ 
> և այլն


Թլպատում ես, որ ի՞նչ անես:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.03.2013)

----------

